# Solid Yellow Light with Genie Wireless Video Bridge and Home Network Interference Diagnostic Code



## xarxa (Nov 27, 2006)

My parents have DirecTV and were eligible for a upgrade, so I helped them on what to upgrade to. They already had 2 HR2X HD-DVR's, so I made sure to have them keep those while replacing the 3 non HD receivers they had with a Genie DVR and 2 Wireless Genie clients.

Even with my best efforts in talking with the D* installer over the phone when he was at my parents house, he moved the HD-DVR's to different places in the house, took away their DECA adapters (which I had to reinstall for the whole home to work between the Genie DVR and the 2 HR2X HD-DVR's), and put the Genie Wireless Video Bridge in an inconvenient spot.

I eventually fixed the damage made by the D* installer and put the Genie Wireless Video Bridge in another spot in the house. However, after my best efforts, the Genie Wireless Video Bridge remains with a solid yellow light and I can't figure out what to do to make the light turn back to the normal blue color. When I run the System Test, it says that I have a "Home Network Interference Problem" with the Diagnostic Code 48-72-727. 

I can't figure out for the life of me what to do to fix this issue. I don't seem to have any problems watching TV on the Wireless Genie clients even though the light remains yellow on the Wireless Video Bridge and this "Home Network Interference Problem" remains. 

Any thoughts or assistance you can provide would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

What are the model numbers of the HR2X receivers ?
The HR24s have DECA built in and do not need them on a SWM system which is what they now have.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

A yellow LED means that a MoCA node(s) has excessive loss. This may be due excessive splitter usage, extreme cable run etc.

If you post your set up here and gives us the SPECIFICS we might be able to help, but you need to put YOUR effort and help us see your system EXACTLY as is installed.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

You say the tech put the bridge in an "inconvenient spot" but it may have been where the best signal was achieved. Why is it inconvenient?


----------

